# Twigg Stitch



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Seems everyone is talking about this new stitch by Vicky Twigg... She applied for a patent on this new stitch process.... So I looked at her book preview on amazon found here... http://amzn.com/159668822X

And the 'look inside' preview gives you the pages on HOW to do the stitch...
For some who cant see that, I am adding them below. These are the pages made available for free in the book preview...
I am going to try this technique and if it works will let you all know...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is interesting.. Its a bit early in the morning for me to grasp what she is saying but I love the look! and just imagine how pretty it would be in a garment! maybe the collar and cuffs of a sweater. Or the brim of a hat.. or the whole hat.. that would be very pretty.. and reversible


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks to me like regular double-sided knitting. Don't know how she would ever get a patent for that!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

jditlin said:


> Looks to me like regular double-sided knitting. Don't know how she would ever get a patent for that!


Looking into it and having done Double knitting regularly, this twigg thing is NOT double knitting as we have come to know it. Regular DK creates a thick double sided fabric that is reversible and can be 2 different colors. there a 2 common ways to produce standard DK

Twigg stitch looks more similar to Brioche knitting but no yarn-overs... 
My best comparison is like ribbing in 2 colors...
Have to get pictures of my try...


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't know that she can patent a process like this but could copywrite. But if this is the free preview page on Amazon, she has now shown everyone how to do it so why pay her for it?


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

margoc said:


> Don't know that she can patent a process like this but could copywrite. But if this is the free preview page on Amazon, she has now shown everyone how to do it so why pay her for it?


Good point. I think the book says more patterns than how to's... would love to see her demo the technique in a video... I am sure once the 'experts' get their hands on this stitch, videos abound will appear....


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

A patent on this stitch? Seriously? Things like knitting stitches, crochet stitches, clothing designs, and recipes are not patentable because they are variations on long established non-patented techniques. Despite her claims to the contrary, there is nothing distinctively new about her technique. The cover of her book even states that it is a variation on reversible knitting which is not a new technique. She can get a copyright on her book, but a patent? Highly unlikely.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:lol: She claims forms the "Twigg Stitch" -- :lol: :lol: 
Not - :lol:
Sorry but this is already well known.
Locking into place by twisting strands around each other (at every stitch) -
Nothing new there ...
Two color Double Knitting -
Nothing new there ...
Reversible stitch pattern fabrics - 
Nothing new there ...

It forms a single layer because you lock each stitch.
..............
Sorry, but changing words or explaining it differently, doesn't make it a new stitch or technique.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

New?? I think not!! I double knit and that is the way I do, learned that way on the net.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

It is same idea with those group of terms:

fair isle and tapestry

If you check on this website yourself and see why it is same group of terms:

http://www.vickitwigg.com/twiggstitch/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sure I've seen this on KP before, but I can't find any earlier posts than these.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246625-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-283525-1.html

Come to think of it, the earlier discussion(s?) was about her classes. It was pre-book.

For a wonder, the book is cheaper from Amazon Canada than Amazon USA!!! OK. It's just over a dollar - taking the exchange rate into consideration - but it's better than a slap in the face! 
It may not be anything radically new, but I may just need another book to bring my total up enough for free shipping ... 
*$20.51 USA:* http://www.amazon.com/Twigg-Stitch-Twist-Reversible-Knitting/dp/159668822X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1409983560&sr=8-1

*$19.53 CDN*: http://www.amazon.ca/Twigg-Stitch-Twist-Reversible-Knitting/dp/159668822X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1409983695&sr=1-1


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I recently met Vickie at a LYS. She was showing the owner her swatches. The owner, knowing that I am a very experienced knitter and teach all of the techniques for color knitting (double knitting, brioche, fair Isle, intarsia), called me over to see her swatches. She said "hey Cathy can you tell how she did these?" All I can tell you is that I was totally stumped and blown away by the technique. The swatches all looked like plain old two color rib knitting, with Fair Isle style color patterning. Then I turned the swatches over and The design was completely different on the other side. What the heck? I asked if it was a double knitting. Vickie said it was not really, but a similar variation. Then I looked at a swatch with two color cabling an thought brioche? Vickie said no not really. I would have to say that the stitch is a hybrid blended version of something between double knitting and brioche stitch. Her swatches (and the projects in the book) are amazing. She also had some swatches with two color cables that resembled 2 color brioche cables but not as thick as a brioche stitch fabric. I can usually figure out things like this on my own just by studying the swatch or photos of the knitted fabric. All I can tell you is I need to have this book, and I want to have some private time with Vickie to pick her brain. This may be a combination of all the techniques, and you may say that is nothing really new, but I have to say she has taken it to a whole new level. Trust me, when it comes to knitting, it very hard to blow my mind. JMHO

edit - PS throw in two color fair isle into the hybrid marriage.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, Cathy B, you've just made up my mind for me. It's moving up to being my next order, not just on my wishlist.

Thank you.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK, Cathy B, you've just made up my mind for me. It's moving up to being my next order, not just on my wishlist.
> 
> Thank you.


Just what I need.....another book. My DH will kill me...but you only live once. Jessica-Jean...I'm right behind you in ordering.
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Kristine2001 (Dec 24, 2012)

Vicki taught Twigg Stitch at my local LYS. She did an incredible amount of historic research before realizing that she 'invented' a new stitch, thereby copywriting it. You really have to see and you will be amazed as Cathy B. said earlier. It's one thing to have two different colors on each side of a piece, but you will be blown away when you see two different designs -- like concentric ssquaes on one side and concentric circles on the other. She is amazing... beside this fascinating, and relatively easy, technique, her color sense is wonderful and her problem solving techniques oh so helpful. I'm always happy when she comes to Knit Night!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Kristine2001 said:


> Vicki taught Twigg Stitch at my local LYS. She did an incredible amount of historic research before realizing that she 'invented' a new stitch, thereby copywriting it. You really have to see and you will be amazed as Cathy B. said earlier. It's one thing to have two different colors on each side of a piece, but you will be blown away when you see two different designs -- like concentric squaes on one side and concentric circles on the other. She is amazing... beside this fascinating, and relatively easy, technique, her color sense is wonderful and her problem solving techniques oh so helpful. I'm always happy when she comes to Knit Night!


Well, You and Cathy seem to be the ones 'in touch' so, then I ask you to pass on this request for those of us not fortunate enough to have physical access to Vicky.... 
When she publishes the book, will it have video links? Are they private maybe for purchasers of the book only??? 
If not, will she be willing to make videos???
As I previously posted the written details of the stitch made available by amazon free preview, I still havent been able to attempt it (life just all in my way) and so videos would be awesome!

Thanks
PS> Any follow up you guys get would be great!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

This is going to be my this year project after Christmas. Thank you.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Is this anything like Vicki Twigg's type of knitting?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

I hope she gets someone in the patent office that knows nothing about knitting since this is nothing new at all.

If she prefers to twist with each stitch made then it is no different than doing fair isle with every stitch strand worked into the back of the public side stitch. As for her claim of being reversible it is NOT since the purls appear on both sides creating a poor color way exchange. She doesn't even use two cable needle sets simultaneously nor several yarn color ways (like scrappy piece worked quilts) from the intarsia yarn holder I developed to keep yarns in order and not having to deal with untwisting/untangling issues but just machine like continental that machines have been doing for centuries.

I have commented on this before and will continue since having done double knit (some call now double faced) from old craft books you do not need to twist every stitch and more importantly NO you do not need to hold the other yarn when not is use. She would marvel at the way I speed continental and can do whole intarsia expanses without holding the other yarn at all. Tension is not the issue with twisting since if you are a tight knitter you will distort more than use the yarn to create the loops of the twist equally. I even used the twisted loops as a substitute for purl stitch dividers in a vertically worked color way change on 24 skeins when I first learned to knit with cabling on both sides of the fabric/afghan. I have a WIP where I am doing quilt motifs with double knitting and use a frequent twist (no more than two stitches) which creates small calico flowers. Then 9/9 blocks of varied crossed stitches to create piece work appearing fabrics and solid blocks in star motifs of cabled and decorative stitch on the other side. 

The larger color way changes do not need to have the other yarn carried along since you can work one whole block row and then go back and work another and like quilting you can even stuff them with batting to create trapunto work. When doing the frequent twist fabrics like the afore mentioned calicos I simply hold both yarns on my left hand and use the needle tip to access the yarn needed for which side I am working--create that stitch and then create the other colored yarn stitch.

But just like "Knitting Pretty" there will be those that have never ventured beyond the basic knit and purl and so more power to her. By the way the best way is using two cabled double ended crochet hooks for the same technique done in Tunisian with very fine threads/yarns and no need to turn work what so ever like the two variegated yarns I'm making a friend a long infinity scarf than can be used in a figure eight like a wrapped shawl. It is totally reversible and requires no twisting of yarns what so ever since crochet stitches are independent and you can't drop stitches like in knit that will run.

Aha! I'll patent the Tunisian version since I have yet to see anyone do it yet.


----------



## Loves-Needles-and-Hooks (Oct 28, 2014)

knitster475 said:


> A patent on this stitch? Seriously? Things like knitting stitches, crochet stitches, clothing designs, and recipes are not patentable because they are variations on long established non-patented techniques. Despite her claims to the contrary, there is nothing distinctively new about her technique. The cover of her book even states that it is a variation on reversible knitting which is not a new technique. She can get a copyright on her book, but a patent? Highly unlikely.


I agree. She did also apply to have the name "Twigg Stitch" trademarked, restricting anyone else from using it in any books, workshops, etc., without her permission (and probably a hefty licensing fee)... It is currently "Published for Opposition" (as of Oct. 21, 2014) with the US Trademark office.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Loves-Needles-and-Hooks said:


> I agree. She did also apply to have the name "Twigg Stitch" trademarked, restricting anyone else from using it in any books, workshops, etc., without her permission (and probably a hefty licensing fee)... It is currently "Published for Opposition" (as of Oct. 21, 2014) with the US Trademark office.


WELCOME, Loves-Needles-and-Hooks, to the forum/playground! Glad to see you here.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I've picked up my book and I'll be taking a class with Vicki on November 22nd. I'll keep you posted, but I still stand behind my statement that the stitch is different. It appears to be a hybrid version of brioche, double knitting and fair Isle.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cathy B said:


> I've picked up my book and I'll be taking a class with Vicki on November 22nd. I'll keep you posted, but I still stand behind my statement that the stitch is different. It appears to be a hybrid version of brioche, double knitting and fair Isle.


I'm still tuned in to this topic to get your feedback on the class.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Cathy B said:


> I've picked up my book and I'll be taking a class with Vicki on November 22nd. I'll keep you posted, but I still stand behind my statement that the stitch is different. It appears to be a hybrid version of brioche, double knitting and fair Isle.


I'm still tuned in here too....would love some kind of video. .. that would really tell us.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

prismaticr said:


> I'm still tuned in here too....would love some kind of video. .. that would really tell us.


There'll be no free video; she's _selling_ her class and her book. Any videos she makes will also be for sale, I'm sure.


----------



## Evol Jenius (Dec 2, 2014)

First of all, I'm brand spankin' new here. Just registered a few minutes ago. I've been knitting for about 50 years, so when I see "new stitch" I get intrigued. I made a little swatch of the Twigg stitch a few nights ago and what impressed me was that it looked very, very similar to the brioche stitch, so I made another swatch with both stitches. I'm not terribly good with brioche, but I must say the Twigg stitch is much easier for me. I'm going to try posting a pic of my results. I hope it works.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Cathy B said:


> I recently met Vickie at a LYS. She was showing the owner her swatches. The owner, knowing that I am a very experienced knitter and teach all of the techniques for color knitting (double knitting, brioche, fair Isle, intarsia), called me over to see her swatches. She said "hey Cathy can you tell how she did these?" All I can tell you is that I was totally stumped and blown away by the technique. The swatches all looked like plain old two color rib knitting, with Fair Isle style color patterning. Then I turned the swatches over and The design was completely different on the other side. What the heck? I asked if it was a double knitting. Vickie said it was not really, but a similar variation. Then I looked at a swatch with two color cabling an thought brioche? Vickie said no not really. I would have to say that the stitch is a hybrid blended version of something between double knitting and brioche stitch. Her swatches (and the projects in the book) are amazing. She also had some swatches with two color cables that resembled 2 color brioche cables but not as thick as a brioche stitch fabric. I can usually figure out things like this on my own just by studying the swatch or photos of the knitted fabric. All I can tell you is I need to have this book, and I want to have some private time with Vickie to pick her brain. This may be a combination of all the techniques, and you may say that is nothing really new, but I have to say she has taken it to a whole new level. Trust me, when it comes to knitting, it very hard to blow my mind. JMHO
> 
> edit - PS throw in two color fair isle into the hybrid marriage.


I'm curious and would like to flip through the book when it hits the bookstore.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

prismaticr said:


> I'm still tuned in here too....would love some kind of video. .. that would really tell us.


I wonder how much the book will cost. Will wait and see what is posted here in the future about this 'new' stitch.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

This post has got me interested as well, I will be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

I love to learn new things - will also be watching this thread


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK, Cathy B, you've just made up my mind for me. It's moving up to being my next order, not just on my wishlist.
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks' Jessica Jean. If this has peaked YOUR interest, it certainly peaks mine. Going on my order list, too.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

prismaticr said:


> I'm still tuned in here too....would love some kind of video. .. that would really tell us.


Here's the video. I've not watched it yet, but plan on it.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> Is this anything like Vicki Twigg's type of knitting?


The book is actually Vicki Twigg's book.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Here's the video. I've not watched it yet, but plan on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I had lunch with Vickie a few weeks ago. She is contracted to make a video in the near future.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Cathy B said:


> I had lunch with Vickie a few weeks ago. She is contracted to make a video in the near future.


Would you then be so kind to pass this along to her. She can watch the whole thing, but starting at around 3:48 she will see they use a lot of twining/"twigging" in their work that has been going on a very longtime. I am surprised her well paid patent researches had missed this but then again it could I suppose be argued in court like most against the First Nation Salish Peoples.




The ones that show their true speed near the last while talking about how they can create a full length cardigan over eight hours to support their families would show they have the commercial licensing issue.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

To anyone who already has an extensive collection of knitting books, I suggest you read the thorough review of The Twigg Stitch before purchasing it; you may already have more and better instructions than it does. The review is at: http://www.amazon.com/review/RTT66ZHOL0L5M?_encoding=UTF8&asin=159668822X&cdForum=Fx1ZK2QUFBRXQRP&cdMSG=addedToThread&cdPage=&cdThread=Tx2OPHXQ8NQRTHX&newContentID=Mx1PPISP8NXP61D&newContentNum=2&store=books#CustomerDiscussionsNRPB

I'll be removing it from my Amazon wishlists.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

disgo said:


> Would you then be so kind to pass this along to her. She can watch the whole thing, but starting at around 3:48 she will see they use a lot of twining/"twigging" in their work that has been going on a very longtime. I am surprised her well paid patent researches had missed this but then again it could I suppose be argued in court like most against the First Nation Salish Peoples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disgo, thanks for the video link. I found the history of Salish knitters very interesting, but they are not using Twigg stitch. They are using a stranded/fair isle technique. It looks like they are using a twining technique for catching their floats. Twining has a definite right and wrong side (http://patsknittingandquilting.com/2008/october/24_tvaandsstickning.html). Twigg stitch looks like 1x1 rib on both sides and is completely reversible, when worked in a 2 color design it resembles double knitting, but the fabric is not as dense as double knit fabric.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cathy B said:


> Disgo, thanks for the video link. I found the history of Salish knitters very interesting, but they are not using Twigg stitch. They are using a stranded/fair isle technique. It looks like they are using a twining technique for catching their floats. Twining has a definite right and wrong side (http://patsknittingandquilting.com/2008/october/24_tvaandsstickning.html ). ...


I had the chance to handle and inspect a real Cowichan sweater - while I picked out the machine stitches that held the dead zipper in it. 
It is indeed twined knitting, but the technique has absolutely _nothing_ to do with catching floats. There are NO floats. Every stitch - even in the same colour - is twisted . The photos at that link you gave are accurate. 
Before I had ever heard of Cowichan or twined technique, I did it. My little green How-To book had a simple instruction for working with two colours: always pick up the new colour from underneath the old. I did that ... at *every* blessed stitch! The result is posted at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/1-stitch-intarsia-scarf


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I had the chance to handle and inspect a real Cowichan sweater - while I picked out the machine stitches that held the dead zipper in it.
> It is indeed twined knitting, but the technique has absolutely _nothing_ to do with catching floats. There are NO floats. Every stitch - even in the same colour - is twisted . The photos at that link you gave are accurate.
> Before I had ever heard of Cowichan or twined technique, I did it. My little green How-To book had a simple instruction for working with two colours: always pick up the new colour from underneath the old. I did that ... at *every* blessed stitch! The result is posted at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/1-stitch-intarsia-scarf


I'm sorry, my humble apologies, I thought that's what I was saying. I guess I should not have called it a float. In the video they are twisting or twining the old color as you said above. 
 Your Ravelry sample is lovely and beautifully illustrates twined knitting. Twined knitting technique is still not Twigg Stitch. I wish I had a Twigg stitch sample to send to you, then you would see that it really is different. 
Did you read all of the reviews for the book or just the one where the reviewer was obsessed with proving the technique was not new? I am about to pull out my copy of Principles of Knitting to check her research. In case you had not noticed she never said she tried to knit a sample as others had done. I'll post an update after I read the POK sections listed in the review. FYI Alasdair Quinn (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=alasdair quinn) the guru of double knitting, agreed that the stitch is different than double knitting. 
I'm not trying to talk you in to buying the book. I just want people to keep an opened mind that it is different than any technique I've ever seen. I've seen a lot, but then again I still have a lot to see.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I need no urging to buy books, more's the pity! Easy to acquire, but oh! so difficult to part with!!! Since I already have the new edition of the POK as well as a stack of photocopied sheets of the original. While I have read through them, I have not swatched everything in them. I need to do that, _before_ adding to my 'library'.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> To anyone who already has an extensive collection of knitting books, I suggest you read the thorough review of The Twigg Stitch before purchasing it; you may already have more and better instructions than it does. The review is at: http://www.amazon.com/review/RTT66ZHOL0L5M?_encoding=UTF8&asin=159668822X&cdForum=Fx1ZK2QUFBRXQRP&cdMSG=addedToThread&cdPage=&cdThread=Tx2OPHXQ8NQRTHX&newContentID=Mx1PPISP8NXP61D&newContentNum=2&store=books#CustomerDiscussionsNRPB
> 
> I'll be removing it from my Amazon wishlists.


:thumbup:
Was never interested in purchasing for that very same fact.
Not new. And BTW folks "patent pending" does not mean she will have it approved. Has the patent even been approved or denied by now?
I am not interested enough to research for That answer. ;-)

And no one need to respond to me directly whether it is new or not ... some think so, some don't.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Cathy B said:


> Disgo, thanks for the video link. I found the history of Salish knitters very interesting, but they are not using Twigg stitch. They are using a stranded/fair isle technique. It looks like they are using a twining technique for catching their floats. Twining has a definite right and wrong side (http://patsknittingandquilting.com/2008/october/24_tvaandsstickning.html). Twigg stitch looks like 1x1 rib on both sides and is completely reversible, when worked in a 2 color design it resembles double knitting, but the fabric is not as dense as double knit fabric.


You are most welcome.

Yes they have motifs done with floats and twists like all color work in fair isle and intarsia, but they "twigg" the smaller motifs since I have a Cowichan and dislike the shadowing twining/twigging creates. And just like using two strands at anytime whether for one surface as in double face or in a single fabric you are adding bulk. They adjust for this by using different weights of roving since many make their own, but most knitters do not have that opportunity. If you had bought the Cowichan commercial yarns back in the late '60s you would have noted the natural white to be the largest size roving of all their natural selection. The reason being it was a background fiber to make up for the other two colors used in making the motif work which doubled their bulk. Too many years of doing color way work here I am afraid (was my first knit project as I knew no better) and I learned from the old how to books like McCalls and Good Housekeeping where they all have twining in them and all point out the shadowing issue. Even in in some of the Twigg patterns she varies from twining since you can not twigg when you want a solid color in an area.

Look at the video like Jessica-Jean did and in many the initial starting motif bands have no floats at all and the small color way changes are mirrored in the back like a woven fabric. The Cowichans were originally weavers and competed with the weavings of the southern First Nations since they did not have sheep until the arrival of the Spanish. The Cowichans used dog and mountain goat hair instead with the dogs being white haired and thus the latter motif and colors of the European introduced sheep to their island.

Just like the Pendleton blanket mill in Pendleton OR, one should then take the ferry ride to Victoria and then north to see it all once in their life time. You will then get a better grasp of what is commercially produced now that is not hand made. And the Wiki page saying the use of the word Siwash as being derogatory has more interpretations since the First Nations called the fabric from the Salish Cowichan "wild" since it was mostly mountain goat which are wild and not cultivated. It was the first French fur traders that then used siwash as a general descriptor.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> ... It was the first French fur traders that then used siwash as a general descriptor.


We North Americans can 'blame' the French/French-Canadians for so _many_ things! Place names from coast to coast on both sides of the border that came decades afterward. Very few of which are pronounced as they would be in French. My very such favourite place name is Tabernash, Colorado  
Why is it my favourite? Just for its name. In Quebec, almost all 'swear words' are based on the Catholic Church, though some may be somewhat distorted in pronunciation/spelling - in a vain effort to mask their real meaning. Being raised RC, I just laugh when I hear such words being used as curse words. I have no idea who or how that place came by that name, but I can guess is was a very unhappy incident.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Since it was an early trading area in a better climate with more Nations to deal with, one can only speculate. How about this one for you---Salmonela Sac next door to Cle Elum? Loved seeing that turn off sign on I-90 while reaching the pass summit. Every new reporter to the area has to endure those pronunciations sooner or later in their career.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> Since it was an early trading area in a better climate with more Nations to deal with, one can only speculate. How about this one for you---Salmonela Sac next door to Cle Elum? Loved seeing that turn off sign on I-90 while reaching the pass summit. Every new reporter to the area has to endure those pronunciations sooner or later in their career.


I'd never come across those before! Thanks. I feel sorry for reporters who have to try to wrap their tongues around 'foreign' names - be they place names, heads of government in the news, or international sports personalities. I wonder how many wish they'd studied just a _tad_ harder at whatever second language they had a brush with in high school.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'd never come across those before! Thanks. I feel sorry for reporters who have to try to wrap their tongues around 'foreign' names - be they place names, heads of government in the news, or international sports personalities. I wonder how many wish they'd studied just a _tad_ harder at whatever second language they had a brush with in high school.


If you blinked while driving through them you would miss them, and with all the Salish names all around them it just seems First Nation.


----------



## ElianaF67 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

